# Celine Ava



## babypanda

This little bag recently caught my eye and I couldn’t find a dedicated thread.
Anyone has that bag here? Please post your pictures if you do and give us feedback.
I’m particularly drawn to the color “sage”
Looking forward to seeing which one you have and hearing your opinion


----------



## meowkittycat

Can I say that I'm not a fan of the smooth leather for that hobo bag? 

I liked it with the canvas because it gave off a vintage vibe but the smooth leather doesn't appeal to me. The sage colour is cute but knowing how trends go down, I don't think there's much life to a pastel coloured bag. Totally okay if you're in the stage of your bag wardrobe where you just want a fun bag.


----------



## babypanda

meowkittycat said:


> Can I say that I'm not a fan of the smooth leather for that hobo bag?
> 
> I liked it with the canvas because it gave off a vintage vibe but the smooth leather doesn't appeal to me. The sage colour is cute but knowing how trends go down, I don't think there's much life to a pastel coloured bag. Totally okay if you're in the stage of your bag wardrobe where you just want a fun bag.


Thank you for your feedback! I appreciate all opinions 
I haven’t seen the bag in real life and it might be underwhelming but on the pictures it looks so cute! This shape is so on trend this year. Prada, Gucci and Fendi all have something similar. It is very trendy indeed but this particular trend can work for me. Others absolutely don’t work for my lifestyle.
As for the color I was indeed looking for something fun because I only have neutrals in my collection. I like the pale pink and the tan colored one as well.
I hope more members will post their opinions and maybe pictures of the bag


----------



## a-s

Loving this bag as well! I’m thinking about getting the tan one. I tried on the canvas version but have yet to see it in leather so hoping someone will post a review.


----------



## babypanda

a-s said:


> Loving this bag as well! I’m thinking about getting the tan one. I tried on the canvas version but have yet to see it in leather so hoping someone will post a review.


Love the tan! And it is the safer choice since it goes with everything. But the pastel colors are so pretty!


----------



## nannch

I actually like the black with CELINE print  but the smooth leather is not my choice. It’s soft and nice to touch,  but I’m sure my clumsy self will scratch it first day of use. I got the dark canvas one. I really like the style of Ava, hopefully they will make it in grained leather too.


----------



## babypanda

nannch said:


> I actually like the black with CELINE print  but the smooth leather is not my choice. It’s soft and nice to touch,  but I’m sure my clumsy self will scratch it first day of use. I got the dark canvas one. I really like the style of Ava, hopefully they will make it in grained leather too.


Oh I didn't realize that the leather is soft and easily scratchable. I don't like to baby my bags either. It would be so lovely if you could share some pictures of your bag, what fits and perhaps some mod shots 
Do you use it often? Is it practical for everyday ?


----------



## nannch

babypanda said:


> Oh I didn't realize that the leather is soft and easily scratchable. I don't like to baby my bags either. It would be so lovely if you could share some pictures of your bag, what fits and perhaps some mod shots
> Do you use it often? Is it practical for everyday ?




I know exactly I don’t baby my bag, so I choose the canvas. I was debating between the tan color and white because I don’t have any bag in light color yet. But white canvas will for sure need more care than dark one, so I went with the tan color.



The bag can pack all my essential. I would say it spacious inside than I thought. I have this Gucci card case wallet that is on the bulky side, and I can put it in easily and still have lot of space left. I can pack my wallet, phone, tissue, hand sanitizer, lip balm and key fob comfortably. I like that it’s pretty light weight as well.


I haven’t taken many photos of the bag because I have to exchange the first one due to some fraying at zippy end and also mismatch color stitching. I didn’t check at the store because I was in the ‘this is the last one in town’ hype  so basically I just got my brand new bag like 2 days ago! I can see myself using her very often as it’s perfect size for me, and the color is easy to pair with my closet. I have this photo of me carry the Ava on shoulder at the store, and the other one was me running some errands 


I will post also photos of the white on when I tried it on, it’s super cute! I personally think it’s cuter than the tan.


----------



## babypanda

nannch said:


> I know exactly I don’t baby my bag, so I choose the canvas. I was debating between the tan color and white because I don’t have any bag in light color yet. But white canvas will for sure need more care than dark one, so I went with the tan color.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag can pack all my essential. I would say it spacious inside than I thought. I have this Gucci card case wallet that is on the bulky side, and I can put it in easily and still have lot of space left. I can pack my wallet, phone, tissue, hand sanitizer, lip balm and key fob comfortably. I like that it’s pretty light weight as well.
> 
> 
> I haven’t taken many photos of the bag because I have to exchange the first one due to some fraying at zippy end and also mismatch color stitching. I didn’t check at the store because I was in the ‘this is the last one in town’ hype  so basically I just got my brand new bag like 2 days ago! I can see myself using her very often as it’s perfect size for me, and the color is easy to pair with my closet. I have this photo of me carry the Ava on shoulder at the store, and the other one was me running some errands
> 
> 
> I will post also photos of the white on when I tried it on, it’s super cute! I personally think it’s cuter than the tan.
> 
> View attachment 5011028
> View attachment 5011029
> View attachment 5011032


Wow! Thank you for the pix and detailed review. The bag looks super stylish on you! I would have chosen the darker color as well between the 2


----------



## thkred

I keep debating this bag as well.  I actually like the tan version although the white would probably be cute for summer.


----------



## meowkittycat

Oh, the white canvas is beautiful!


----------



## onneparle

nannch said:


> I know exactly I don’t baby my bag, so I choose the canvas. I was debating between the tan color and white because I don’t have any bag in light color yet. But white canvas will for sure need more care than dark one, so I went with the tan color.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag can pack all my essential. I would say it spacious inside than I thought. I have this Gucci card case wallet that is on the bulky side, and I can put it in easily and still have lot of space left. I can pack my wallet, phone, tissue, hand sanitizer, lip balm and key fob comfortably. I like that it’s pretty light weight as well.
> 
> 
> I haven’t taken many photos of the bag because I have to exchange the first one due to some fraying at zippy end and also mismatch color stitching. I didn’t check at the store because I was in the ‘this is the last one in town’ hype  so basically I just got my brand new bag like 2 days ago! I can see myself using her very often as it’s perfect size for me, and the color is easy to pair with my closet. I have this photo of me carry the Ava on shoulder at the store, and the other one was me running some errands
> 
> 
> I will post also photos of the white on when I tried it on, it’s super cute! I personally think it’s cuter than the tan.
> 
> View attachment 5011028
> View attachment 5011029
> View attachment 5011032


I LOVE this. I am still deciding between the canvas white or canvas tan. I think I'm leaning closer to tan though...


----------



## sherrysi

I have the original canvas Ava, and I used it a lot during summer.

It looks good, sits well on the shoulder (compared to some other shoulder bag) and can actually fit a lot of things.


----------



## songan

She says the tan colored bag made her heart flutter. The Ava looks exquisite in all aspects. She recommends the tan color. At first glance, the black Ava looks plain in comparison. The leather is smooth and supple -- very pleasing to the touch. And it's durable enough. The only little place with minor scratches is the bottom of the bag. Everything she needs for daily life fits neatly inside. 

I noticed she exclusively uses the black calfskin Ava now in all her recent vlogs so the practicality of a black purse can't be beat!


----------



## bearah

I've been eyeing this bag recently as well!! It's trendy but also looks very practical. I love both the smooth leather and canvas but I'm super afraid of scratches so I'm personally leaning towards the canvas. The pastels are soooo cute but I'd be afraid of outgrowing them in a few years.


----------



## songan

I prefer the bean shape of the Celine Ava over the Prada Cleo. Personally, I want to get the black calfskin.
The pastels have a grey undertone, not bright pastel, so they shouldn't be hard to integrate in your wardrobe. They'll go with neutrals. For example, the lavender goes with navy blue, black, gray, and especially white.


----------



## Gourmetgal

nannch said:


> I know exactly I don’t baby my bag, so I choose the canvas. I was debating between the tan color and white because I don’t have any bag in light color yet. But white canvas will for sure need more care than dark one, so I went with the tan color.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag can pack all my essential. I would say it spacious inside than I thought. I have this Gucci card case wallet that is on the bulky side, and I can put it in easily and still have lot of space left. I can pack my wallet, phone, tissue, hand sanitizer, lip balm and key fob comfortably. I like that it’s pretty light weight as well.
> 
> 
> I haven’t taken many photos of the bag because I have to exchange the first one due to some fraying at zippy end and also mismatch color stitching. I didn’t check at the store because I was in the ‘this is the last one in town’ hype  so basically I just got my brand new bag like 2 days ago! I can see myself using her very often as it’s perfect size for me, and the color is easy to pair with my closet. I have this photo of me carry the Ava on shoulder at the store, and the other one was me running some errands
> 
> 
> I will post also photos of the white on when I tried it on, it’s super cute! I personally think it’s cuter than the tan.
> 
> View attachment 5011028
> View attachment 5011029
> View attachment 5011032


Surprised your bag had multiple defects.  That is disheartening to hear.  As an aside, I don’t think you’d have to baby the white - the handle is tan and the body is coated canvas - easy to keep clean.


----------



## mgrant

Thinking about pulling the trigger on the Ava in canvas - has anyone had this bag for a while? Just curious as to how it has held up over time and if its worth the price. All my bags are leather (aside from my keepalls), and this would be my first purchase from Celine.


----------



## sherrysi

mgrant said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on the Ava in canvas - has anyone had this bag for a while? Just curious as to how it has held up over time and if its worth the price. All my bags are leather (aside from my keepalls), and this would be my first purchase from Celine.


I've been using it as a day bag for work for a while, and it's actually quite practical! It has more room than regular "mini" bags and the shoulder strap doesn't feel stiff at all. For its relatively low price point (compared to Chanel/Dior etc.) I would say it's a very good bargain.


----------



## mgrant

sherrysi said:


> I've been using it as a day bag for work for a while, and it's actually quite practical! It has more room than regular "mini" bags and the shoulder strap doesn't feel stiff at all. For its relatively low price point (compared to Chanel/Dior etc.) I would say it's a very good bargain.


Thanks! I've seen a couple of videos on YouTube about what can fit, but as someone who uses the bag daily and not just on the weekend, what are you able to fit in there?


----------



## sherrysi

mgrant said:


> Thanks! I've seen a couple of videos on YouTube about what can fit, but as someone who uses the bag daily and not just on the weekend, what are you able to fit in there?


I usually put my chanel zippy purse, LV key holder, compact foundation, one or two lipsticks, office ID, and headphones.
It can fit more but I don't usually need anything else


----------



## surfergrl89

nannch said:


> I know exactly I don’t baby my bag, so I choose the canvas. I was debating between the tan color and white because I don’t have any bag in light color yet. But white canvas will for sure need more care than dark one, so I went with the tan color.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag can pack all my essential. I would say it spacious inside than I thought. I have this Gucci card case wallet that is on the bulky side, and I can put it in easily and still have lot of space left. I can pack my wallet, phone, tissue, hand sanitizer, lip balm and key fob comfortably. I like that it’s pretty light weight as well.
> 
> 
> I haven’t taken many photos of the bag because I have to exchange the first one due to some fraying at zippy end and also mismatch color stitching. I didn’t check at the store because I was in the ‘this is the last one in town’ hype  so basically I just got my brand new bag like 2 days ago! I can see myself using her very often as it’s perfect size for me, and the color is easy to pair with my closet. I have this photo of me carry the Ava on shoulder at the store, and the other one was me running some errands
> 
> 
> I will post also photos of the white on when I tried it on, it’s super cute! I personally think it’s cuter than the tan.
> 
> View attachment 5011028
> View attachment 5011029
> View attachment 5011032


SOOOO beautiful and chic, both you and the bag. Do you think it could fit some sunglasses case? Really debating between the ava in brown canvas VS the lv loop bag. The loop bag seems like it can’t fit as much given the steeper curve in the top part of the bag.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Do we know if this bag is named for Ava Gardner?

Boucheron did a beautiful “Ava” collection in her honor.


----------



## mgrant

Finally got the Ava! I usually like to see bags in person before I buy, so I was a little nervous ordering online (purchased directly from Celine), but I'm just thrilled with it - I only regret not getting it sooner! I feel like its even better in real life. Perfectly roomy and the one I received is flawless. Sorry for the lighting in my pictures - it was already dark outside so I couldn't get any nice natural lighting.


----------



## daniela b

Agree that it looks cute (although everyone is right that there are a lot of similar bags in the market right now). I think that the white canvas would be great for the summer.


----------



## jencl3

im so glad they came out with a white version! It’s the perfect size for everyday errands and low key compared to other bags


----------



## silver1995

For those with the Ava, does a packed LV mini pochette fit comfortably inside the bag? I have been eyeing the bag for some time now and I'm afraid it won't fit my trusty mini pochette-- which is basically my wallet, catchall, and key pouch all in one!


----------



## mgrant

silver1995 said:


> For those with the Ava, does a packed LV mini pochette fit comfortably inside the bag? I have been eyeing the bag for some time now and I'm afraid it won't fit my trusty mini pochette-- which is basically my wallet, catchall, and key pouch all in one!



I don't have the mini pochette, but I do have the toiletry 15 (I think it's slightly bigger than the mp?), and it fits fine. However, I use a different pouch in my Ava, because the toiletry 15's pointed corners show a little on the outside of the bag, and I don't like how that looks. Since the mini pochette has rounded corners, you should be good!


----------



## jessilou

I LOVE my Ava. I got the white canvas last month, and I was shocked at how much it fits. It's so cute too.


----------



## Briannee

nannch said:


> I know exactly I don’t baby my bag, so I choose the canvas. I was debating between the tan color and white because I don’t have any bag in light color yet. But white canvas will for sure need more care than dark one, so I went with the tan color.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag can pack all my essential. I would say it spacious inside than I thought. I have this Gucci card case wallet that is on the bulky side, and I can put it in easily and still have lot of space left. I can pack my wallet, phone, tissue, hand sanitizer, lip balm and key fob comfortably. I like that it’s pretty light weight as well.
> 
> 
> I haven’t taken many photos of the bag because I have to exchange the first one due to some fraying at zippy end and also mismatch color stitching. I didn’t check at the store because I was in the ‘this is the last one in town’ hype  so basically I just got my brand new bag like 2 days ago! I can see myself using her very often as it’s perfect size for me, and the color is easy to pair with my closet. I have this photo of me carry the Ava on shoulder at the store, and the other one was me running some errands
> 
> 
> I will post also photos of the white on when I tried it on, it’s super cute! I personally think it’s cuter than the tan.
> 
> View attachment 5011028
> View attachment 5011029
> View attachment 5011032


The white one is beautiful!


----------



## Jereni

Does anyone own the biggest Ava and have pics with it worn with the strap at the longest setting? I’m getting interested in the bag but I’ve only seen one pic with it like that and I’m wondering if it looks good, is comfortable to wear that way, etc.


----------



## mgrant

Jereni said:


> Does anyone own the biggest Ava and have pics with it worn with the strap at the longest setting? I’m getting interested in the bag but I’ve only seen one pic with it like that and I’m wondering if it looks good, is comfortable to wear that way, etc.



My picture a few posts back shows it worn at the longest setting if that helps


----------



## MegPoort

I am in love with my Ava. The natural tan is the most gorgeous color and I love the updated large gold clasps on the strap!


----------



## Jereni

MegPoort said:


> I am in love with my Ava. The natural tan is the most gorgeous color and I love the updated large gold clasps on the strap!



Gorgeous! I tried this one on today and really liked it.

I just can’t decide on color, I wish they had more options. I worry the tan isn’t ‘me’, my husband doesn’t like the olive at least in photos.

There’s the arctic blue, but without seeing it in person I’m hesitant to pull the trigger.


----------



## MegPoort

I wear mainly neutrals.. black, white,denim, blues and kaki/nude and I find it the perfect tan/brown for summer/fall. Im Liking it more and more. To me it’s almost the same exact shade as the Hermes honey color.


----------



## poleneceline

I'm still thinking about the ava in triomphe canvas. How does the canvas hold up? And for the people with the white canvas, any color transfer issues?


----------



## mgrant

@poleneinblack I've only had mine for about 4 months now, but have used it often and it still looks brand new! I have the original canvas though, not the white, so I can't speak to color transfer.


----------



## Elena S

I’ve long wanted a fun bright pink bag, so i snatched this brand new Ava in flamingo for a very good price (€1300) from 24S. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jereni

Elena S said:


> I’ve long wanted a fun bright pink bag, so i snatched this brand new Ava in flamingo for a very good price (€1300) from 24S. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415651



Gorgeous!!! Really like this color. Celine so rarely does fun colors anymore. Everything is brown, gray, etc.


----------



## gracieng

I was told that this peony colour was the last one available in Australia so I panic bought this! No regrets though! Been using it for the last few weeks and it has held up nicely! I usually never buy light coloured bags, but any stains wipe off easily (including soy sauce )


----------



## poleneceline

It's been 3-4 months now and I'm still thinking about this bag. I don't know why New Celine's cool girl vibes are so attractive to me, but I want the Ava and the Romy now. Would love more reviews from people who own the Ava and how practical it is as a daily bag.


----------



## thkred

poleneinblack said:


> It's been 3-4 months now and I'm still thinking about this bag. I don't know why New Celine's cool girl vibes are so attractive to me, but I want the Ava and the Romy now. Would love more reviews from people who own the Ava and how practical it is as a daily bag.


I had the Ava in canvas and ended us selling it. It will fit a small wallet (I use a recto verso), a lipstick and xs max iPhone. It is a short shoulder bag so I didn’t find as comfortable as my 2005 Prada re-edition which also fits more. The newer Ava with the leather edition and strap looks like may have a slightly longer drop and be more comfortable to wear


----------



## jencl3

poleneinblack said:


> It's been 3-4 months now and I'm still thinking about this bag. I don't know why New Celine's cool girl vibes are so attractive to me, but I want the Ava and the Romy now. Would love more reviews from people who own the Ava and how practical it is as a daily bag.


I just got the romy and am planning on selling my Ava (white canvas). I love white bags and loved the silhouette but it barely fit my compact wallet with my sunglasses and some feminine products. The Romy is more practical to fit your essentials and some more. It is double the price but full leather and more functional imo!


----------



## desertchic

I’ve had the Ava for a while and recently purchased the Romy…and ended up returning it. The Romy fits a tad more than the Ava, but the more things you put in it, you lose the slouchiness and it takes on a weird shape. Also, the way the leather “folds” around the top corners of the bag/where it meets the strap will start to show wear very quickly (in the short time I had it, it started looking REALLY wrinkled, so I can only imagine what it’ll look like in time). IMO the Ava will hold up better over time (I’ve had mine for months and she still looks brand new); however, if you want to carry sunglasses in their case plus a larger wallet/mini pochette, that’s really the main difference in capacity between the two. The Ava also molds to your side better vs the Romy (it’s just a tad bulkier). Style-wise they’re very similar (hobo style shoulder bag), so it’s the functionality aspect that makes them totally different.


----------



## supersleec

Hello everyone, I’ve recently been looking at the Celine Ava and I’ve fallen in love. However, I can’t decide whether I want the white or brown canvas. I’ve never owned a white bag before, and I feel like this would be my only chance at a white bag because it’s canvas and decently durable. But I’m not sure if the white is as versatile as the brown.. I’d like to wear this for all seasons, with coats, etc. 

I was wearing black today but I’m usually in a tee and jeans. I’ve got camel, grey, and navy coats and my wardrobe is pretty neutral. What would you all choose? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cherries and wine

supersleec said:


> Hello everyone, I’ve recently been looking at the Celine Ava and I’ve fallen in love. However, I can’t decide whether I want the white or brown canvas. I’ve never owned a white bag before, and I feel like this would be my only chance at a white bag because it’s canvas and decently durable. But I’m not sure if the white is as versatile as the brown.. I’d like to wear this for all seasons, with coats, etc.
> 
> I was wearing black today but I’m usually in a tee and jeans. I’ve got camel, grey, and navy coats and my wardrobe is pretty neutral. What would you all choose? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5603884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603885


The white looks really pretty on you! Sounds like it will match your wardrobe and I think you can easily wear it all year. I would go with the white.


----------



## poleneceline

supersleec said:


> Hello everyone, I’ve recently been looking at the Celine Ava and I’ve fallen in love. However, I can’t decide whether I want the white or brown canvas. I’ve never owned a white bag before, and I feel like this would be my only chance at a white bag because it’s canvas and decently durable. But I’m not sure if the white is as versatile as the brown.. I’d like to wear this for all seasons, with coats, etc.
> 
> I was wearing black today but I’m usually in a tee and jeans. I’ve got camel, grey, and navy coats and my wardrobe is pretty neutral. What would you all choose? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5603884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603885



Fellow Asian also in love with the canvas Avas!! Ava is very popular in Asia right now, and I think I like the canvas ones way more than the leather ones. I would also second the white one but I want to get both colors for myself.


----------



## desertchic

supersleec said:


> Hello everyone, I’ve recently been looking at the Celine Ava and I’ve fallen in love. However, I can’t decide whether I want the white or brown canvas. I’ve never owned a white bag before, and I feel like this would be my only chance at a white bag because it’s canvas and decently durable. But I’m not sure if the white is as versatile as the brown.. I’d like to wear this for all seasons, with coats, etc.
> 
> I was wearing black today but I’m usually in a tee and jeans. I’ve got camel, grey, and navy coats and my wardrobe is pretty neutral. What would you all choose? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5603884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603885


Another vote for the white


----------



## poleneceline

jencl3 said:


> I just got the romy and am planning on selling my Ava (white canvas). I love white bags and loved the silhouette but it barely fit my compact wallet with my sunglasses and some feminine products. The Romy is more practical to fit your essentials and some more. It is double the price but full leather and more functional imo!



Would you still recommend the Romy over the Ava now that you've tried it for a while? I understand the Ava is a small bag but I'm willing to adjust to carrying less stuff. I don't carry makeup or things like that. I'm concerned about the wear on the Romy and how the Romy will look if you fill it with more stuff. The romy might be able to carry more, but it looks like it would turn into a giant pencil case really fast so I don't know if I can put a lot of stuff in it either.


----------



## supersleec

I’m back again! This time, I wore my “regular” clothes to try them both on. Any opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## Sophia

supersleec said:


> I’m back again! This time, I wore my “regular” clothes to try them both on. Any opinions would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5608637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608638


Although you are more than capable of pulling off both - I’d still say brown. I feel like it balances out your skin tone more.


----------



## theprettymiss

supersleec said:


> I’m back again! This time, I wore my “regular” clothes to try them both on. Any opinions would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5608637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608638


For fall..I would go with the dark canvas. Unless you plan on wearing lighter colors


----------



## poleneceline

supersleec said:


> I’m back again! This time, I wore my “regular” clothes to try them both on. Any opinions would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5608637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608638



The brown seems to hold its resale value better. I've seen the white go for 1200s to 1300s while the brown version is selling for 1400s. 

I just put in order for secondhand Celine Ava. Will share pictures when I can.


----------



## poleneceline

supersleec said:


> I’m back again! This time, I wore my “regular” clothes to try them both on. Any opinions would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5608637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608638



Thank you for sharing your pictures, by the way! I tried it on once but I never took pictures and I regret it. Your photos help me too.


----------



## poleneceline

I originally ordered both versions of the canvas Celine Ava but the one from Fashionphile was sent through UPS and they said the package could not be delivered for some reason. Except someone was at home every single day and able to sign. Anyway, the package is being returned to fashionphile. I got the white version and I realized that is good enough for me, so I asked for a refund.

The bag is gorgeous though so anyone who is thinking about getting one definitely should.


----------



## supersleec

Went with the white, and it surprisingly works with my fall/winter wardrobe.. it just pops!!


----------



## tyguo

Anyone think that they'll release tan triomphe canvas ava with the new strap (clips and adjustable)?

I like the canvas print, but I don't like the current strap.


----------

